# From what age can you give pups treats??



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

.......don't want to give them if they are going to upset his tum - he is only 8 weeks. He is on a dry complete food (if this helps??)

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Depends on whether or not they are commercial treats,I stopped using them and gave things like cheese,chicken etc


----------



## scattyk (Jan 2, 2009)

must admit, have got a bag of puppy commercial treats - unopened.

Cheese and chicken is a great idea, will these be ok at his age?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I would not give cheese to a puppy. but cooked chicken won't do any harm. I'd wait until he is a little older before giving other treats, Chicken as a reward is always a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheese upset Oscars tummy.

I just use pieces of his dry food for general training and stuff. He still goes mad for it.

He has had FLAT rawhide chews since he was about 10 weeks (not the round ones) and they seem ok. 

Also following the Advice on here he has half a carrot too to help his teething which he really likes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

scattyk said:


> must admit, have got a bag of puppy commercial treats - unopened.
> 
> Cheese and chicken is a great idea, will these be ok at his age?


Yes he will be fine,just make sure it's cut into little chunks for him 

We found the commercial ones would upset our dog's tum's and added to Meg's hyper fits


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Dont focus on treats - your his pack leader focus on positive attention. This horrible reliance on unhealthy commercial treats only feeds the industry. &#304;f you do use treats slow bake bread, liver. chicken, beef These are fantastic when teething.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> Dont focus on treats - your his pack leader focus on positive attention. This horrible reliance on unhealthy commercial treats only feeds the industry. İf you do use treats slow bake bread, liver. chicken, beef These are fantastic when teething.


My pup loves the liver cake they have at his training class.

Is there any special way of baking it ?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

cut into small pieces and lay on tray bake in oven on lowest setting for 1 hour once cooled keep in jar or tin lasts for a month.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My pups are older now 10 months and 6 months and they love sausage as treats.


Archie is 12 weeks but I've not tried him with treats yet we only picked him up at the weekend so he is still settling in.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

At 8 weeks pup will be eager to please so I'd just use the dry food as treats. It's a good thing to get them used to and then you can save the chicken, liver etc as a extra special reward when training them something really hard!!
Sh xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, when Dixie was 9 weeks old she was scared of dog biscuits! So I decided to get my lot (almost 7 weeks now) used the them early, as I thing having th litter mates there will help, and they will get used to biscuits and treats.

They love PaH puppy bones (the wee ones u get in the pick and mix)
they have also had a chew on some dentastiks.

All supervised of course  I think as long as you doint give them too many (that defo will upset stomach) and supervise then it should be ok.

x


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

turkeylad said:


> cut into small pieces and lay on tray bake in oven on lowest setting for 1 hour once cooled keep in jar or tin lasts for a month.


Thanks. Liver is cheaper than chicken


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

puppy biscuits are fine, but be careful which brand you use. avoid pedigree/bakers etc. if you want really healthy bics James Wellbeloved have Minijacks which are small bics. we sell A LOT of the pointer biscuits, Puppy Bones and Country Mix, they are great small bics. 

also rawhide cigars are fine. as they are compressed so the pup wont get wee bits off it. avoid any rawhide that has bits on it, like the shoe shape ones. 

if you have ever heard of a company called Antos, they specialise in 100% vegetable treats, incredibly healthy and dogs LOVE them. they are also perfectly suitable for puppies. 

personally i wouldn't use the dogs dry food as treats. i have always felt there should be a difference between his food and his treats, the treats should be high value so that they pay attention in training. food is readily available to them, so is not as high value. however if you were to use the food, it should be taken out of the dogs food allowance for the day.


----------

